# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Marzo, seco como la mojama...

## F. Lázaro

Cada vez las previsiones para Marzo son peores... o cambia mucho o poca agua veremos:

----------

embalses al 100% (25-feb-2015),Jonasino (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya panorama. ¿Valdria el photoshop para arreglar esto?

----------


## REEGE

Espero que esas previsiones no se cumplan y sea un mes decente junto con Abril y por lo menos podamos ver una decena de desembalses...
Lo cierto es que desde diciembre de 2009 hasta la primavera de 2013 nos tocó el "gordo" y ahora nos tocaría unos años secos.

----------

